# Wards Hawthorne identification



## Uncle Spike (Jan 29, 2021)

Can someone tell me what model and maybe what year my family Montgomery Wards Hawthorne is? Thanks.


----------



## ratrodz (Jan 29, 2021)

Looks like an late 34 Montgomery Wards Hawthorne badged Monark Silverking girls bike.


----------



## Uncle Spike (Jan 29, 2021)

ratrodz said:


> Looks like an late 34 Montgomery Wards Hawthorne badged Monark Silverking girls bike.



Serial number appears to be 1402


----------



## Krakatoa (Jan 29, 2021)

Windowpane type frame lugs. Looks mostly complete and original. Rack is incorrect. Missing bottom cap of Delta battery tube.

@Glenn Rhein


----------



## John Gailey (Jan 29, 2021)

It looks so unusual and tiny in the images.  Is there a possibility it's a 20" bike?


----------



## Uncle Spike (Jan 29, 2021)

John Gailey said:


> It looks so unusual and tiny in the images.  Is there a possibility it's a 20" bike?



Well its heavy as can be and seems pretty big to me. What part would I measure to determine? It has 24" tires


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 29, 2021)

Uncle Spike said:


> Well its heavy as can be and seems pretty big to me. What part would I measure to determine? It has 24" tires




That would be a 24" bike then. It's the tire size that indicates what size a bike is. Frame size is a different deal.


----------



## John Gailey (Jan 29, 2021)

24" tires gives it away.  My bad.  The head tube seems soooo long and the chainguard seems very short.  Maybe it's just an illusion.  I have had a couple beers.
Carry on among yourselves, I'm done.
Cheers


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 29, 2021)

Some people luv'em but these 24" SKs always looked funky to me which is why I don't think I could ever own one--even a Wing Bar or Flocycle


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Jan 30, 2021)

Nice early wards duralumin bike with another example of a Silver Ray light with back screw. Only came on first year bikes
Then went to the standard two side screws
After 34. Also has steel bars, steel truss rods and steel battery tube. All changed to aluminum the next year. Hard rubber seat was also changed the following year


----------



## HEMI426 (Jan 30, 2021)

John you are not drunk, the chain guard looks short because it looks like the end after the bracket has been cut off for some reason. I zoomed in on it the cut doesn't look factory.


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Jan 30, 2021)

Two different type of chain guards were used and were shorter on these early models.


----------



## HEMI426 (Jan 30, 2021)

Well I must be drunk, but I don't drink my bad. Thank's for the schooling.


----------



## Uncle Spike (Jan 30, 2021)

You guys are awesome, thanks for all the info, keep it coming if there is any. I am curious about value if anyone has any insight?


----------

